# demontage souris pour nettoyer la roulette de défilement



## harakiri (28 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,
je possède un McBook auquel j'ai greffé un écran 19", un clavier, et une souris.
Depuis quelques temps la bille de défilement de la souris reste sans action: le bouton s'est encrassé.
Je souhaitais savoir comment démonter la souris, modèle à fil, infrarouge pour le déplacement, estampillée Mac.
Merci d'avance,
Laurent.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Novembre 2008)

Il s'agit donc d'une mighty mouse je presume... tu peux voir là.

Tu peux aussi utiliser la fonction recherche du forum, c'est très pratique comme petit outil.
Et au pire Gougle est l'ami de tout le monde.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Novembre 2008)

harakiri a dit:


> Depuis quelques temps la bille de défilement de la souris reste sans action: le bouton s'est encrassé.



Boule, bouton? Les deux?

Et avant d'aller jusqu'au démontage tu as essayé de la nettoyer autrement?


----------

